
Show HN: SPACs and Innovation Through the Ages - AkashBajwa96
https://www.socraticvc.com/posts/6-spacs-and-innovation-through-the-ages
======
AkashBajwa96
Corporate R&D labs were the source of seminal technological breakthroughs in
the 20th century; in the last few decades, R&D budget have declined and public
markets have favoured current cash flows over long-term R&D. Chamath
Palihapitiya is attempting to reinvent the way innovative companies access the
public markets. Will this change the IPO landscape for the benefit of society?

